# DIY Chandelier



## DesignDNA (Oct 9, 2012)

Every year I head back to Ohio to spend Halloween with my Sister and the rest of the family. The sister puts on a pretty big party and I usually contribute a few DIY decorations to help offset the party costs (not really - I can't even make a dent. Her parties are pretty big). Here is one of this years projects....

Supplies: Mardi Gras beads, other decorative beads (whatever you may want to hang from the chandelier), fruit bowl or colander, spray paint, hot glue and toilet paper cardboard inserts.

Step 1: Construct a few Toilet Paper Roll Candles (I used 5 for this project).
http://stirizsisters.blogspot.com/2011/11/toilet-paper-roll-candles.html 

Step 2: Turn the fruit bowl upside down and place candles and beads in your desired location. Mardi Gras beads are also used to hang the chandelier - adjust the length by using less or more beads.

View attachment 134870​
Step 3: Use black spray paint to bring everything together.

I intend on adding a few more details once I'm in Ohio. I'd like to hang spider cut outs (or maybe bats?) at different lengths from the middle of the bowl.

View attachment 134867​Total cost: $9

Fruit Bowl - Goodwill $3 
Mardi Gras Beads - Dollar Tree $1/pack 
Christmas Beads - Dollar Tree $1/pack of 3 
Battery operated tea lights - Dollar Tree $1/pack of 3 
Hot glue, spray paint, card board inserts - on hand


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this is cool


----------



## I_live_for_Samhain (Oct 6, 2012)

Very creative! And best of all, cheap!!


----------

